# Josh Howard the latest injured Dallas Maverick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh Howard the latest injured Dallas Maverick 

04:03 AM CST on Tuesday, February 12, 2008
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

PHILADELPHIA – The Mavericks were down to 10 healthy players for Monday's game against Philadelphia, and the number dwindled to nine before it was over. 

The injuries are becoming almost too much to overcome. The latest was to Josh Howard, who suffered a lower back contusion early in the fourth quarter when he hit the deck hard after getting bumped by Philadelphia's Reggie Evans on a rebound. 

Howard tried to come back briefly but couldn't. He was wincing as he tried to put on his socks and shoes in the locker room following the game. 

"I won't know until [today]," he said when asked if he thought he'd be able to play Wednesday against Portland. "We've got a long plane ride. We'll see how it feels." 

When Howard left the game, the Mavericks were down by six. When he tried to return, they cut the lead to 72-70. But with Howard joining Devin Harris (ankle), Erick Dampier (ankle) and Jerry Stackhouse (hamstring) on the sideline, the Mavericks simply were too undermanned to have a chance down the stretch. 

"We're going through a spell," Howard said. "We just need to win these next two games [vs. Portland and at Phoenix on Thursday]." 

Avery Johnson said he wants his team to resist the temptation to use the injuries as a crutch. While Howard's status is unknown, Dampier is the most likely of the other injured Mavericks to return during the two games before the All-Star break. 

"We don't care who's in uniform," Johnson said. "We have a high standard of excellence and how we want to play. But mentally and physically, we haven't been able to sustain throughout the whole game. We just haven't handled adversity well." 

*Join the committee:* Mark Cuban said he was bothered by the Lakers-Grizzlies trade that sent Pau Gasol to Los Angeles for Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton, Aaron McKie and draft picks, widely regarded as one of the most one-sided deals in league history. 

"Yeah, it bothers me," he said. "I want to be on the same committee as [Gregg] Popovich." 

Popovich, coach of the San Antonio Spurs, said the league should have a trade-review committee and that he would have vetoed the Lakers-Grizzlies deal if he had a vote. 

*More on the injury front:* Dirk Nowitzki walked gingerly to the locker room less than five minutes into the game and had his back stretched for several minutes. 

He returned to the court, still doing toe-touches and rotating his back to keep it from stiffening up. With just under two minutes left in the first quarter, he went back into the game. 

"It was really stiff, and I couldn't get it loose," Nowitzki said. "So I had to come to the back and get it adjusted a little. Then it felt good. I didn't have any issues after that." 

*An economy of syllables:* Before Monday's game, Johnson was asked by a Philadelphia writer if he felt the need to make a trade to counter moves by the Lakers and Suns. 

"No," was the reply. 

There was no elaboration. 

*Least of the East:* The loss to Philly dropped the Mavericks to 12-11 against the Eastern Conference, including 5-9 on the road. 

They have lost twice to Philadelphia, New Jersey, Atlanta, Milwaukee and Washington, all sub-.500 teams.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...vs/stories/021208dnspomavsbriefs.361587b.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, me might start Barea, Jones and George in the next game :raised_ey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

this is just crazy...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I am glad it's going to be the allstar break soon, so the players can rest.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Perhaps Bass starting? :biggrin:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i saw that Howard broke his fall with his spine.. it didnt look like much fun.

other then that, in the past few dallas games, J.Hustle did not seem to have the offensive numbers he usually does? is there any particular reason for that? bad shooting? more focus on rebounding & defense? or is he just out of the immediate offensive scheme?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Everyone seems to be in a shooting slump right now.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Everyone seems to be in a shooting slump right now.


Not EVERYONE! Bass is kicking rear ends out there night in and night out.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ha, laker fans welcome you to the club.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Not EVERYONE! Bass is kicking rear ends out there night in and night out.


I just wish Bass was half the defender everyone in the media is talking about :azdaja:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Agreed. His help defense is... crap.


----------

